# remove staple without damaging NM



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Nail file may help*

Just pulled a batch of tight staples from my sub flloor with and old large nail file and dikes as well as needle nose. Working the file gently under the wire so as not to cut the insulation may help you pry up a bit without kinking the wire. Dikes should have a hardened cutting tip tough enough for the staple


----------



## ACB Electric (Nov 29, 2008)

if they have the depth tabs on them tap the end of a flat screw driver under the depth tab and pry up, or use a pair of side cutters and grab the side of the staple close to the wood with the end of the cutters and pry up


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything pressing under the wire leaves the potential to damage the cable. Best way is to use diagonal cutters. The cutting point allows you to pinch the staple at the outside edge against the stud. The offset design of this tool allows the tool to become a lever easily popping the staple loose and never touching of applying any pressure to the wire. =


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For those eavesdropping and who don't have enough working room, I would think about cutting additional holes in drywall to get at the staples instead of risking damage to the cable and having to string a new cable. Since you don't have to actually cut the staple, other kinds of pliers such as long nose could be used if necessary.

If necessary hold a screwdriver shaft or nail on the stud next to the staple to get additional leverage for pliers.

If the staple won't come out completely by lifting from the side, keep in mind you only have to pry it up enough to get a screwdriver or other prying tool under its middle without gouging the cable.


----------

